# my rescue bird



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Hi all this bird was found and i took him in. His name is Indiana ( indiana jones) call hom Indy&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Elma Indiana is so beautiful. I'm am glad you took him into your family to love... What a lucky bird...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a beautiful bird!:loveeyes: I'm glad you took him in!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Indy is beautiful! What a fortunate little fellow he is that you've taken him in and are going to give him a safe and loving home.
Karma to you my good friend. :hug:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH my, what a stunning bird, I am sure this is going to be a partnership that is wonderful. What a lucky Baby to have found you .


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Very beautiful!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, Indy is such a cute boy and looking as his feather condition he appears to be in really great shape and has been well taken after. 
I'm glad you got to adopt him!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Thank you  

he is very cute but still havent tried to get him out of the cage.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

He sits on my finger inside the cage


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's stunning! I love his colouring, it's my favorite 

I'm so glad you were able to take him in, Elma!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so glad you were able to offer Indiana a home


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Indiana is very mellow guy  
I took him out of the cage and he just sat on my shoulder for two hours. 

Very nice and friendly bird.


----------

